# Let's talk WORMS!



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of worms do you have in your tank? Do your fish eat them? Where did you get them? 

Everything worms aaaaaannnnnndddddd...... Goooooooooooo!


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

I have tubifex. I have no clue how they got in there. All I know is that the turned the soil to the point where the sand cap is gone. I clearly see the tunnels they do. Absolutely amazing.

I don't know if the fishes eat them. 

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

So the dirt is on top now?


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep. It's like there was never any sand. It looks like a "real" lake bottom.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

In this particular tank, Angels, White Skirt Tetras, Black Neon Tetras, Otocinclus


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

This forum is practically dead huh? Not just this thread or topic but the whole forum.


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep, unfortunatelly.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I am not sure why, either. You have to walk on eggshells at the "other" forum.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Which other forum?


----------



## Rue (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been lurking here for years, but this is my first post. So hello!
I've got what I think are tubifex, in a dirt El Natural style 10g that's about 5-ish years old (there was also a 20g with the worms as well that got dismantled-same plants, same source) and they've completely inverted the soil/sand cap arrangement I started with.
I didn't add them, and I've never fed live tubifex, I'm assuming they came in on the plants I bought to set up the tank. I don't know that anyone ever ate them -at the moment the tank just has some ottos and a whole bunch of cherry shrimp. But when there were corys and kuhli loaches in the 20 I never saw any eating them and they are soooo quick to pull out of sight, I'm not sure they'd be catchable with any regularity unless the fish were really digging deep. The corys stirred up the dirt the worms moved to the surface of the substrate so badly the water was consistently murky which wasn't very pleasant looking.

The worms are really busy, when I rescaped the 20g (a couple years ago) I used light sand and within a day or so there were little dark colored mounds about the size of a pea showing up all around the plant roots. Within about a month there were large areas of deposits and I'd mostly given up on removing it.

On the plus side, I never had any problem with the substrate going anaerobic, and once I noticed how active the worms are I quit bothering with poking and fiddling with it, they keep everything pretty well aerated and moved around.

I keep planning to remove them (their deposits are rather unsightly I think) but suspect I'll have to fully tear down and treat the plant roots to kill them off before replanting, since I don't want what I suspect is a thriving community of worms all dying in my tank at once. And I haven't had the time/energy to take up that battle yet.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

justlikeapill said:


> i am not sure why, either. You have to walk on eggshells at the "other" forum.


+1

That other place is now commercial


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

most fish will eat the worms in the tank if they are not feed often.


----------



## Virgil Williams (May 16, 2016)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> This forum is practically dead huh? Not just this thread or topic but the whole forum.


Madam/Sir,
May be we could start a thread on culturing them with or without a gravel substrate.
Williams.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL, most people don't want to talk about worms, they are bad. I've had a huge range over the years, both fresh and saltwater. Freshwater has run the course from freshwater leeches through different types of detrivorous roundworms, as well as planaria. Very few have ever been an issue of concern or imbalance.


----------



## sluglife (Feb 17, 2014)

detritus worms


----------

